# diamond razor edge and robinhoods



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

You need 17 more to tie me


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> You need 17 more to tie me


 you need 17 more to tie me


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

huntingfishing said:


> you need 17 more to tie me


You need 18 more to tie me


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I need 2 more to tie you.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

ill get some pics but i had 3 robin hoods this week. i buy a dozen arrows a month


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> You need 18 more to tie me


just got 20 today, so, you need 2 to tie me


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

if only busting a swedged nock and not the swedge counted.


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

stop shooting single spot targets and that won't happen


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

bgilm said:


> stop shooting single spot targets and that won't happen


hes obviously proud of them and looks like hes not complaining, hes just showing them to us.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ya ur right 12-ring shooter


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

I need two more to tie with you


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

nice, now get a little further away.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I stopped shooting at the same spot inside 30 yards after 4 of them.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i try not to hit them


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1405821&highlight=yard+robin+hood


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

that shot was all luck outdoorkid1


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

5 yards does not count


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

colio13 said:


> 5 yards does not count


dude, your really gunna come out of nowhere and say that? how do you know how far those were shot from? 

your new to this site, you cant be saying that... your not cool for sayin it. just sayin... and show some respect. 

are you even a kid? cuz he is.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ever think he was just joking around?


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

man i was messing with you all for having all these robin hoods sorr you took it wrong


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

doesnt seem like it.


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

ight be like that i really don't care


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

How do you show expression when you type?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hmm, idk, thats why they make the emoticon smileys? or LOL or JK?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I guess he could of put jk and btw you don't have to be a smart arse.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im not being a smart arse at all... i was just asking.


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

jk jk happy, thanks muzzyman


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im not here to argue with you but apparently I couldn't tell you were "just asking".


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

I mean i was just messing around with these guys cause they are good shots but yeah


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im just stirring the pot on here, since the young archers forum never ever gets much action.. just trying to live up the forum.


----------



## colio13 (Jan 20, 2011)

ight, so its all good


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

yep


----------



## SilasWayneHall (Jan 25, 2011)

haha alright boys goodness. Get back to the post. now, good shootin :wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> that shot was all luck outdoorkid1


If it was all luck why can't you do it?


----------

